# Glades Backcountry Flies and Leaders?



## Reeves7 (May 9, 2012)

I personally love the deer hair slider on a 1/0 hook in rootbeer for backcounrty snook and tarpon (redfish have been eating eat well too) with 25lb or 30lb floral on the bite tippet and i wouldnt mess with big tarpon yet they havent come in. What area in the glades are you going to be in?


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Mostly the Flamingo area. But with a couple of nights in the Lostman's turf.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

A white and chartreuse clouser with bead chain eyes. Capt. Lemay turned me on to this fly a couple years back and it has been my go to fly. I fish it on the west side of the ENP and I know he fishes it on both sides of the park.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Pink and white Deer Hair Slider is one of my favorites, as well as one of the fish's favorites.











































They also love gurglers in the morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

That pink and white slider looks awesome, would you mind posting a picture of it up dry?


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Cant argue those results. Gonna try and find some of those for sure. Thanks PIB


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

> That pink and white slider looks awesome, would you mind posting a picture of it up dry?


I am with him!
Also would like to know how to tie it.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > That pink and white slider looks awesome, would you mind posting a picture of it up dry?
> 
> 
> I am with him!
> Also would like to know how to tie it.


I tie a slightly different one I can do a SBS of one day...

Works just as well:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Love back country flies, when tied a bit bigger they will work great in the marsh and are usually something the fish haven't seen.


----------

